# Oh Great, how much beer does it take to get a dog drunk?



## chelle

So tonight I came home from work and got a (12 ou) beer, opened it, took a small drink and set it on top of the grill. I put anything I don't want a dog to have access there - food we're grilling, cell phone, etc. No dog has ever been able to reach anything put there.

I then went about my nightly ritual of poo-scooping as the dogs ran around.

I heard a funny metal sound... which turned out to be the beer can being batted around against the pavers. By the time I got there, it was half gone. Tucker was the culprit and it was about half gone when I scooped it up. So, Tucker had about 6 ou of beer.

He's acting a little weird. 

Awhile after this he went and laid in the basement window well. It is about two foot deep, there are leaves in it, so it is probably soft. He sat there, then laid down in there. (He's never done that before.)

Now he's back inside and still acting a little wonky.

I think the dog may be drunk?

I know it is not funny and dogs metabolize alcohol much slower than we do and it can be dangerous.

Is 6 ounces enough to hurt him? He's about 65 lbs.

Also, it wasn't as though he was thirsty, he'd had a nice big drink of water before he attacked my beer can.


----------



## Chance&Reno

I'd say the low low tollerance your dog has can mean he is hammered off a half a beer. I would watch more for the BIG D from the sugars in the beer. Also, lager or lite?

My boy used to raid the fridge and steal beers, open them with his teeth and drink them. He never spilled a drop. He prefered Sam Adams and bottles. Hated bud light. He would escape the bedroom and help himself. We had to velcro the fridge door closed to keep him out. We also stopped stocking beer. If we got it, we would put it in a cooler and drink it THAT day. The cooler stayed on the porch to keep him out of it. 
He would polish off a 6 pack and pass out. He only got diarrea, nothing more serious. Worst case, if you catch it right away, you can induce vomiting.

Here is a picture of a 2:30 am fridge raid. I actually caught him with a bottle..LOL


----------



## vicky2200

I'd call the e-vet and ask their opinion. I have a neighbor who has a Lab and he always GIVES his dog some of his beer. I cringe..


----------



## onyx'girl

Bell's Oberon will probably give a 90#r a nice mellow buzz...
It does it for me at 130# But then another will enhance it.


----------



## bocron

Chance&Reno said:


> He prefered Sam Adams and bottles. Hated bud light.


Good boy! I hate Bud Light, too .


----------



## Chicagocanine

I got this from vetinfo's website:



> *Symptoms of Alcohol Poisoning *
> 
> It takes several hours for the toxic substance to be absorbed by the bloodstream, so your dog will not present severe symptoms of poisoning for 3 to 4 hours after ingesting alcohol. Some common symptoms of poisoning in dogs include:
> 
> 
> Weakness and slow movements
> Fainting
> Vomiting the contents of the stomach or just gastric acid; in rare cases there may be blood in the vomit, if the ethanol has burnt the stomach lining
> Panting; the dog will breathe superficially and will gasp for air
> Lethargy
> Pain in the abdomen region
> Dehydration
> Urination problems
> Uncoordinated movement
> Diarrhea
> Seizures
> Foam around the mouth
> Collapse
> Coma that can lead to brain damage or even death
> It's important to get to the vet as soon as you notice the first symptoms, to prevent coma or death.
> 
> Read more: Alcohol Poisoning in Dogs - VetInfo
> ​


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Chicagocanine said:


> I got this from vetinfo's website:


I agree with this. I was reading a efw things that said alcohol wasn't good at all for dogs, that it was actually poisonous. I have never heard of alcohol being bad for dog(I would never give my dog alcohol, I can't even drink yet, but when I am legal, I wouldn't.) Alcohol is for human consumption, not for dogs.

I would take the dog to the vet or contact an e-vet and ask what to do.


----------



## shepherdmom

My husband is reading this thread along with me. He said it takes about 4 beers. Grrr... gotta go figure out if he is teasing me or if I have to kick his butt for feeding the dogs beer. :laugh:


----------



## llombardo

Chance&Reno said:


> I'd say the low low tollerance your dog has can mean he is hammered off a half a beer. I would watch more for the BIG D from the sugars in the beer. Also, lager or lite?
> 
> My boy used to raid the fridge and steal beers, open them with his teeth and drink them. He never spilled a drop. He prefered Sam Adams and bottles. Hated bud light. He would escape the bedroom and help himself. We had to velcro the fridge door closed to keep him out. We also stopped stocking beer. If we got it, we would put it in a cooler and drink it THAT day. The cooler stayed on the porch to keep him out of it.
> He would polish off a 6 pack and pass out. He only got diarrea, nothing more serious. Worst case, if you catch it right away, you can induce vomiting.
> 
> Here is a picture of a 2:30 am fridge raid. I actually caught him with a bottle..LOL


This is just too funny


----------



## Good_Karma

Is Tucker okay this morning?


----------



## LissG

awww chelle i hope he's doing better today!


----------



## Freestep

Whaley, my Akbash Dog, LOVES beer and will steal yours if you aren't watching. In fact, we give him beer during thunderstorms to calm him down, and it works very well. He's gotten drunk before, but never had any ill effects. It's not the end of the world if a dog laps up some beer--it isn't "poisonous" the way antifreeze is (in fact, alcohol is a treatment for antifreeze poisoning). An overdose of alcohol is toxic both to humans and animals, but if a 60 lb. dog laps up 6 oz of beer, the worst he'll have is a hangover.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

I knew of a dog that drank beer right along with her owner and she never showed any ill symptoms from it. She lived to be 17 1/2 yrs old and she had been a drinker for several years.


----------



## WendyDsMom

While in living in England, I noticed MANY dogs in pubs having half a pint in a bowl.

My black lab would have half a pint in a bowl while I enjoyed a 'jacket potato' in the pub. The pub staff would just bring in to her - they wouldn't even ask. She would be fine walking home from the pub. But she would sleep a little longer that evening by going to bed earlier.

Brits have been giving their dogs beer for centuries, I wouldn't stress.


----------



## Ingrid

Chelle, hope your pup is doing okay.

Growing up, our GSD Sepp was befriended by a neighbor who would regularly bring the dog a beer and a huge hamburger from a bar in town that was famous for their burgers - We lived out in the country and Sepp was our farm's cow (herding) dog, as well as a beloved family member. Sepp, who was typically very aloof around strangers, loved this man. Sepp lived to 17+ years, so the occasional beer didn't seem to have any bad effects on him.


----------



## billsharp

> My boy used to raid the fridge and steal beers, open them with his teeth and drink them. He never spilled a drop. He prefered Sam Adams and bottles. Hated bud light. He would escape the bedroom and help himself. We had to velcro the fridge door closed to keep him out. We also stopped stocking beer. If we got it, we would put it in a cooler and drink it THAT day. The cooler stayed on the porch to keep him out of it.
> He would polish off a 6 pack and pass out. He only got diarrea, nothing more serious.


Just described my college roommate.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Hope your dog is doing okay!

Mikko enjoys beer too, but only good imports and microbrews, none of that Bud/Miller/Heineken crap for him- he'll turn his nose up at it!


----------



## Freestep

Goats like beer too. I had a buck that would drink it from a bottle.


----------



## martemchik

I REMEMBER MY FIRST BEER...

Its beer...not alcohol. There just isn't enough there to be dangerous. I know my dog has a few sips now and then and nothing happens. I wouldn't give a dog hard liquor but my dog has smelled vodka and whiskey plenty of times and won't even lick at it. I'm not going to say you shouldn't go to the e-vet, but it seems like it would be a very expensive trip to find out there is nothing they can do. Alcohol absorbs so quickly into the bloodstream that I don't see them being able to do anything about it.


----------



## Zisso

hmmm..wonder if a lil beer might help my boy for the 4th of July!


----------



## CelticGlory

Chelle, I hope Tucker is doing okay today. What kind of beer was it?


----------



## brembo

I had a BC that would knock over Guiness bottles on purpose. She loved her stouts, would turn her nose up at pilsners. She even had a sniff of moonshine a few times, figured one sip of that would be enough but she liked it. I didn't give her moonshine, she would steal it if I was not careful.


----------



## chelle

Tucker suffered no ill effects.  Other than him laying down in the window well for a bit. He was right back up to par in no time. 

It was (nasty) Natural Light beer, btw.  Yeah, I know - GROSS stuff. 

I moved the table farther away from the grill, to make it impossible to get to the top of the grill, but he sure tried again. I was watching for it, though.  Shut him down. 

Yeah, Tucker has developed a taste for beer. Silly dog.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Actually a dog CAN get sick from beer, it still does contain alcohol and can still cause poisoning. It's on the list of toxic substances to dogs. So I wouldn't give a dog beer on purpose. Just because a smaller amount might not cause symptoms doesn't mean it's ok to feed to your dog.
Would you feed your dog other toxic substances just because a small amount won't kill them?
Why not stick to feeding things that AREN'T toxic? If you REALLY feel like you have to give them beer, there is actually non-alcoholic "beer" made for dogs out there.


----------



## mysweetkaos

Chance&Reno said:


> My boy used to raid the fridge and steal beers, open them with his teeth and drink them. He never spilled a drop. He prefered Sam Adams and bottles. Hated bud light. He would escape the bedroom and help himself. We had to velcro the fridge door closed to keep him out. We also stopped stocking beer. If we got it, we would put it in a cooler and drink it THAT day. The cooler stayed on the porch to keep him out of it.
> He would polish off a 6 pack and pass out. He only got diarrea, nothing more serious.


I think I used to date your dog


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Chicagocanine said:


> Would you feed your dog other toxic substances just because a small amount won't kill them?


 
Actually, yes. There are a few things that are toxic in exorbitant amounts, like garlic, that I give my dog. Really, sharing a few sips of my beer is not going to cause a problem.


----------



## Scarlettsmom

Scarlett is a mooch when we have beer or wine. We have to keep a close eye on our glasses of adult beverages. She doesn't like martini's in any form, so that's good. When we have parties, I have to gather the guests together and tell them the house to dog rules:

Do NOT let Scarlett have ANY people food. She will lie and say it's OK 'cause it's a party. Don't believe her.

Do NOT leave your adult beverages unattended. Scarlett will drink them...and she has been known to drink from the toilet if the lid is left up. Really, the risk to both of you isn't worth it.

Do NOT leave your leather shoes unguarded. She will take them and either consume or hide them.

The house rules are there to protect the dog.


----------



## Rua

mysweetkaos said:


> I think I used to date your dog


OMG, that's hilarious! lol


----------



## Chicagocanine

Don't most people give garlic for a reason though? Like flea/insect control?


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Chicagocanine said:


> Don't most people give garlic for a reason though? Like flea/insect control?



Yes, I give it for other health reasons. I give beer for a reason too- it's called a treat. A few sips is not going to do any harm.


----------



## TheNamesNelson

6oz of nasty light contains how much actual alcohol? A thimbul full? As you saw later, nothing to worry about!


----------



## doggiedad

the dog had a reaction from the beer.



TheNamesNelson said:


> 6oz of nasty light contains how much actual alcohol? A thimbul full? As you saw later, nothing to worry about!


----------



## shepherdmom

mysweetkaos said:


> I think I used to date your dog


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Chance&Reno

Believe me, we did everything we could to keep him out of the alcohol. He was determined, therefore, was labeled as "the town drunk" because he would snipe some every chance he got. He really liked to get his drink on and we didn't like that at all. Someone, somewhere, taught him to like the alcohol. 
I once snatched a bottle from his mouth, told him to "leave it!" and he shot me the hairy eyeball, turned around, went right back into the open fridge door and snatched another one. I swear if he could flip me the bird, he would have! I think that was the only time I ever felt that I was truly shocked by his behaviors.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl

Some of these stories are pretty funny. I'm glad your pup is ok, Chelle. Sasha really thinks she wants beer every time I have one. When I was watching my football team play in their bowl game I decided I was going to get some beer. Being newly 21 I was pretty excited to actually be able to go get my own beer. However, not being much of a drinker I didn't really know what to get. So, I picked the one with the neatest package (that was in a bottle. I did know that I preferred bottled beer to canned). It was some sort of dark, Belgian ale. I took a drink of it and thought, "Eh, I've had better but it's not bad." Then came the aftertaste. It had the worst aftertaste of anything I've ever had. It was horrid. It was so bad that my brother and his friends, who all drink like fish and are not picky at all, wouldn't even drink it. Sasha wanted that stuff soooooo bad. I was actually sitting on the floor when I was drinking it and she tried to knock me over to get at it! She's normally not like that (she usually wants people food but will go lay down when told to do so). I don't know if it was the really strong smell or what but that girl wanted her some beer!


----------



## DharmasMom

Chance&Reno said:


> Believe me, we did everything we could to keep him out of the alcohol. He was determined, therefore, was labeled as "the town drunk" because he would snipe some every chance he got. He really liked to get his drink on and we didn't like that at all. Someone, somewhere, taught him to like the alcohol.
> I once snatched a bottle from his mouth, told him to "leave it!" and he shot me the hairy eyeball, turned around, went right back into the open fridge door and snatched another one. I swear if he could flip me the bird, he would have! I think that was the only time I ever felt that I was truly shocked by his behaviors.


 
I honestly think this is some of the funniest stuff I have read on here.


----------



## Bridget

I love this thread!


----------



## mysweetkaos

Chance&Reno said:


> Believe me, we did everything we could to keep him out of the alcohol. He was determined, therefore, was labeled as "the town drunk" because he would snipe some every chance he got. He really liked to get his drink on and we didn't like that at all. Someone, somewhere, taught him to like the alcohol.
> I once snatched a bottle from his mouth, told him to "leave it!" and he shot me the hairy eyeball, turned around, went right back into the open fridge door and snatched another one. I swear if he could flip me the bird, he would have! I think that was the only time I ever felt that I was truly shocked by his behaviors.


Yep now I am almost positive I dated him. Did he get a little mouthy when he drank?


----------



## DJEtzel

Glad Tucker's okay this morning. 

Growing up, my dad used to let our pit bulls drink from his mixed drinks on a nightly basis, and they really seemed to enjoy it. Never had any ill effects, although they were only lapping a few drinks- it was still a little stronger than beer. (my father in an alcoholic, so a "mixed drink" only had enough juice in it to color the alcohol. )



onyx'girl said:


> Bell's Oberon will probably give a 90#r a nice mellow buzz...
> It does it for me at 130# But then another will enhance it.


Frag's favorite.  He's ALWAYS pestering my roommate when he brings home Oberon. NOT sure why, since we don't think he's ever tasted it...


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

I caught Rey drinking a Bell's Porter out of the top of my glass one night that I'd set on the fireplace hearth. I have a friend whose lab used to purposefully walk by and knock over people's beers to drink them and my friend would warn everyone not set their beer in her reach. The good Bell's stuff didn't seem to hurt Rey and my friend's swill beer didn't hurt her lab. I'd be worried if it were several beers or a 6-pack or something, but I don't think one beer will really do much but cause a possible doggie hangover.


----------



## Chance&Reno

mysweetkaos said:


> Yep now I am almost positive I dated him. Did he get a little mouthy when he drank?


Yes he did..lol


----------



## chelle

DharmasMom said:


> I honestly think this is some of the funniest stuff I have read on here.


Agreed! :wild: I've never had a dog that liked beer! Never tested it, but if it randomly spilled or whatever, no dog has never wanted it... til Tucker.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

mysweetkaos said:


> I think I used to date your dog


I think I divorced his dog.


----------



## Chance&Reno

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> I think I divorced his dog.


LOL I'm a SHE 

My boy was a sleepy drunk but he used to like to lick random objects when he would get drunk. I hated the fact that he liked the booze, I hated what he did when he was drunk. I caught him licking my 20 yr old cat who couldn't run away, he licked the furniture, the walls, the floor, the cabinet doors, my other dogs, the entertainment center, he even discovered his tail when he was drunk. He would stare it down and wag it but couldn't figure out what to do about it. He would yell at his tail and try and catch it so he could suck that too.


----------



## chelle

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> I think I divorced his dog.





Chance&Reno said:


> LOL I'm a SHE
> 
> My boy was a sleepy drunk but he used to like to lick random objects when he would get drunk. I hated the fact that he liked the booze, I hated what he did when he was drunk. I caught him licking my 20 yr old cat who couldn't run away, he licked the furniture, the walls, the floor, the cabinet doors, my other dogs, the entertainment center, he even discovered his tail when he was drunk. He would stare it down and wag it but couldn't figure out what to do about it. He would yell at his tail and try and catch it so he could suck that too.


Buahahaaaaa, you people are hilarious.!!!!!!!! Lick random objects... yell at his tail.. oh my


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

Chance&Reno said:


> LOL I'm a SHE


Oops, sorry. It's hard to tell from your picture. aw:


----------



## mysweetkaos

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> I think I divorced his dog.






Chance&Reno said:


> LOL I'm a SHE
> 
> My boy was a sleepy drunk but he used to like to lick random objects when he would get drunk. I hated the fact that he liked the booze, I hated what he did when he was drunk. I caught him licking my 20 yr old cat who couldn't run away, he licked the furniture, the walls, the floor, the cabinet doors, my other dogs, the entertainment center, he even discovered his tail when he was drunk. He would stare it down and wag it but couldn't figure out what to do about it. He would yell at his tail and try and catch it so he could suck that too.


AH yes, the drinking is why we broke up....but the licking that's why I got the restraining order!:blush:


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

mysweetkaos said:


> AH yes, the drinking is why we broke up....but the licking that's why I got the restraining order!:blush:


Well, it was the wagging his tail but not being able to figure out what to do with it that was my last straw!:laugh:


----------



## Chance&Reno

HAHAHAHA Dirty Girls!!!!


----------



## mysweetkaos

KentuckyGSDLover said:


> Well, it was the wagging his tail but not being able to figure out what to do with it that was my last straw!:laugh:


OM goodness, I just started laughing so hard I almost choked!!!


----------



## Freestep

Chance&Reno said:


> My boy was a sleepy drunk but he used to like to lick random objects when he would get drunk. I hated the fact that he liked the booze, I hated what he did when he was drunk. I caught him licking my 20 yr old cat who couldn't run away, he licked the furniture, the walls, the floor, the cabinet doors, my other dogs, the entertainment center,


 That's funny. My Akbash dog gets all lovey-dovey when he drinks, and will lean and drool on you... when a 130 lb dog leans on you, it's downright dangerous! If you're sitting down, he'll come up behind you and rub his drooly chin on your head, then try to flop over into your lap. At least he's a happy drunk... and just in case anyone's wondering, I don't get him drunk just for fun, but he freaks out during thunderstorms, gunshots, etc. and the beer takes the edge off. Works as well as Ace and doesn't knock him out for 12 hours.


----------



## Chance&Reno

Freestep said:


> That's funny. My Akbash dog gets all lovey-dovey when he drinks, and will lean and drool on you... when a 130 lb dog leans on you, it's downright dangerous! If you're sitting down, he'll come up behind you and rub his drooly chin on your head, then try to flop over into your lap. At least he's a happy drunk... and just in case anyone's wondering, I don't get him drunk just for fun, but he freaks out during thunderstorms, gunshots, etc. and the beer takes the edge off. Works as well as Ace and doesn't knock him out for 12 hours.


It was one of those slow, methodical licks. He would space out and just lick, lick, lick. The sound of his tongue on things drove me crazy. Almost like slowly gliding sand paper over wood. That's what he sounded like. hahahah


----------



## Sunflowers

He sure is a character!


----------

